# Brand new Honda EU2000i dying after 3-4 minutes



## macleod73 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi folks,

Bought a brand new Honday EU2000i yesterday from a great local motorsports shop in our area yesterday. Ran it last night for nearly an hour, though started to sound sick soon after the 30 minute mark after which I had to adjust the choke to get it to run smooth again. After it turned itself off, I couldn't get it to stay on for more than 3-4 minutes at a time, either with eco mode on or off.

I've taken a video of its performance, found here: 



. I had taken the gas cap off, having read other posts in this forum about the engine possibly not getting enough gas, so I tried running it without the cap on - as you can see it didn't help and just after my video timed out the generator turned off again.

Any thoughts you might have for troubleshooting steps would be appreciated - I know the shop I bought it from had done full testing on the unit and, this being my first generator I am inclined to blame myself for having done something wrong.

Many thanks,
Mac


----------



## Benevolus1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Sounds like a carburetor issue. Check to see all wires connected to it. Also carb float could be stuck.


----------

